# COA Lizenz???



## Drottel (11. November 2010)

Hi,
Da ich leider keine zweite windows 7 lizens für studenten bekomme.
war ich auf der suche nach einem günstigen windows pro oder ultimate.
Jetzt wollte ich fragen was eine COA Lizenzen ist. 
Der Anbieter (microsoft zertifizierter partner) verkauft eine Recovery-CD die man auch neu auf jeden rechner installieren kann zusammen mit einer COA Lizenz.

Danke


----------



## bingo88 (11. November 2010)

COA =  Certificate of Authenticity

Das ist meist dieser Hologrammaufkleber von Microsoft und evtl nen paar Zusatzettel.


----------



## Drottel (11. November 2010)

heißt das: Windows wird mit dem kleber von einer recovery cd ( systembegunden) zu einer Vollversion?

Und muss man den dan auf den rechner kleben oder was, hab eigentlich kein bock mein case mit einem kleber zu verschandeln.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. November 2010)

Drottel schrieb:


> heißt das: Windows wird mit dem kleber von einer recovery cd ( systembegunden) zu einer Vollversion?
> 
> Und muss man den dan auf den rechner kleben oder was, hab eigentlich kein bock mein case mit einem kleber zu verschandeln.


Genau.
MS kommt zu jedem, der Windoof installiert nach Hause und prüft nach!
/IRONIE ENDE

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Drottel (11. November 2010)

thx,

Man kann ja nie wissen was die als nächstes vor haben XD

kann geschlossen werden.


----------

